# Honest Advice



## mercurial100 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi All,

Came accross this place earlier and thought I would register to ask a few questions!

Im 25 and have a successful job here in the UK (well paid, I enjoy it etc..) however ever since I was a young kid I have wanted to move abroad however a long-term relationship prevented it.

I'm now in the fortunate - or unfortunate, depends on how you see being dumped  - position where I can now make the move I have always looked at making.

I'm probably at the right time to add to the CV, i'm in a postition in my life where I need a fresh start and Dubai has always interested me.

Now, I've never been to Dubai - however I break up from work on 15th December and was thinking of getting a flight out to check the place out for a few days (I've nothing else to do with my time off).

So, as a 25 year old, on his own, visiting Dubai for a few days with the prospect of moving and finding employment, what do you suggest I do?

Is it worth meeting with recruiters, is there anything to do (considering I will be on my own) or do you think it's a bad idea?

Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Come on over, the weather's perfect, make sure you sort out appointments with the recruiters first - or you can show initiative and just turn up at their workplaces!

Read the sticky thread, it'll tell you who they are.

What industry are you in?

Oh and welcome!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

mercurial100 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Came accross this place earlier and thought I would register to ask a few questions!
> 
> ...


I havent read other people's responses yes, but to answer your question..... ITS A GREAT IDEA!!  

Im 32 and I can tell you this is paradise for young, single people. I dont know about meeting with recruiters, that might be a tad difficult, well at least in my experience its been a freaking nightmare. You send out a billion CVs and no one replies, thats not to say there arent jobs, there are PLENTY of jobs, just recruiters out here are idiots. If your job title doesnt happen to match the exact job title of the other job, the move on. Its almost like they dont realize their job is to analyze your skills and assess whether or not they fit any available jobs. 

/end complaint about crappy recruiters. 

That aside, come and hang out, explore the sights and get a feel for the place. I personally think this is the perfect place for you to forget about your past and any emotions your current city reminds you off with regards to your ex. There are plenty of American, British and Australian people here to name a few. We look forward to showing you the town dude! There are so many gorgeous women here, from all over the world. (Still looking for intelligent, SINGLE & gorgeous though.  lol )
Cheers


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

*Dubai*

Dubai is an amazing place to work and live in. Dubai took a heavy blow during the recession and is in the recovery phase right now. But that does not mean there is no jobs around. 

Approching recruitment consultants wont be a bad idea. But the response from these guys would take sometime.

You will need a residense visa to stay in the country. Visit / tourist visa will not allow you to stay in the country for more than a couple of months.

Abu Dhabi on the other hand is now coming up with a lot of new projects and Honestly they are the guys whose got the money.

So yes there are opportunities around here. But also depends on what you are looking for.

Don't worry about being alone. 70 to 75 percent of the total population in the UAE are expats, the highest numbers being in Dubai you will soon find yourself a bunch of good friends.

So start packing your bags and fly down to Dubai. The climate is pleasant now and like the unbearable summer. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

sean21686 said:


> being in Dubai you will soon find yourself a bunch of good friends.


...and surround by lotsa beautiful women!  

If you do come down here, remind us or whoever youre hanging out with to take you to a place called BARASTI (its a bar right on the beach) on ladies night. Haha... youll never want to leave Dubai after that man. 

What job sector are you looking in? Definitely check out websites like gulftalent.com and bayt.com... amongst a bunch of others. They are all listed in the stickies area where it says "READ FIRST"


----------



## mercurial100 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

I'm a business consultant in the Automotive Sector (I currently work with BMW, Audi, Mercedes, Porsche etc..) in the UK and also have a little experience working with BMW Motorsport (World/Brittish Touring Car Champs).

I guess the only thing I am worried about is the "gamble" - I currently have a good job, the money I earn in the UK is well above average for my age (please don't think I am being big-headed, I just want to put things in perspective) and job security is pretty good - HOWEVER, like I said, I do need a change, it is something I have always wanted to do etc..

Cheers, I will check out the sticky and the leads provided - beautiful women (and loads of them) is also a tempter! 

I guess the first thing is to get a flight and hotel sorted in a couple of weeks and see what happens - a little bit aprehensive as I've travelled abroad on my own through business before, but the thought of getting off a plane with nothing to do worries me a little bit! I dont want to spend days in my Hotel Room watching TV!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> take you to a place called BARASTI (its a bar right on the beach) on ladies night. Haha... youll never want to leave Dubai after that man.


If someone took me to Barnasty when I was just coming over for trade shows I'd have never relocated here in a million years!

Also, there are not PLENTY of jobs, trust the folk that have been here more than 10 minutes.

Mercurial, I wouldn't even be thinking about recruiters or agencies at this stage, they are drowning in CV's and few will have positions on their books. Also, going against you is the fact you are not in Dubai already. Coming out for a week is well meaning but chances are you will be up against people who are here already, have accommodation sorted and UAE experience. 

That's not to say it's a no-goer, first of all what do you do in the UK and lets see if we can take it from there?


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

*Crazy Dubai*

Oh don't worry about things to do when in Dubai. We could help you in getting those things figured out.

You could hunt jobs during the day, visit recruiters and so on. Have blast in the evening.

I think Barasti would be the best place to start with ;-)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mercurial100 said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone.
> 
> I'm a business consultant in the Automotive Sector (I currently work with BMW, Audi, Mercedes, Porsche etc..) in the UK and also have a little experience working with BMW Motorsport (World/Brittish Touring Car Champs).
> 
> ...


I know some people who work for the FIA here (board level)....


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You might find flights and hotels this late and this close to Christmas are going to be a bit expensive.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

mercurial100 said:


> I currently have a good job,





mercurial100 said:


> the money I earn in the UK is well above average for my age





mercurial100 said:


> and job security is pretty good


On these three points alone you'd be a mug to jack that in and come here to try and find work. Come over on holiday by all means, go on the lash, ski dubai and lie on the beach but keep what you have above. I understand the fresh start following the break up but take up karate or learn a foreign language or something.

Don't throw your entire life away because of a relationship.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree with Mr. Rossi. It seems like you are looking to leave the UK because of a failed relationship rather than trying out new opportunities. I know it's not fair of me to make such an assumption but you have a great job back home. Why don't you come over here for a visit (I would recommend visiting after the Holiday season) and see what the place is like.
Do keep in mind however that Dubai is fabulous for a holiday but the kind of life you live out here all depends on the money you earn. It is a city of extremes.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I suggest you come here for a vacation (or however long you can get off work) and meanwhile do a bit of job searching in your spare time but don't make it a huge priority unless you really want to be here and like it. If you come out with a job or something like that and it's as good as if not better than your current one AND you really like Dubai then make the move.

I know how it feels to want to leave the place you're in because of the memories but don't take the plunge and burn your bridges just yet. Come over and check it out first!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

''Don't throw your entire life away because of a relationship.''

I don't agree with that statement - giving up a job is not throwing your life away. You are young and single and have one life, live life, try new adventures - it's not hurting anyone. More people regret the things they didn't do than the things they did.

If it doesn't work out I am sure you are good enough to get another job, and you can always get another girlfriend!

Good Luck xxxxx


----------



## mercurial100 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks...

Just to make it clear, I am not moving on the back of my ex leaving me.

I have always wanted to move abroad, ever since I was a young kid and due to relationships I have never been in a position to do it - now I am.

I've relocated from the city where I lived with my ex anyway. I dont know many people where I am now and I wouldnt know many in Dubai - however the change of scenery, better climate and new experience would be something I'd like to explore.

Granted the job here is a problem; I think I will come over for a while, see what it's like and take it from there.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mercurial100 said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Just to make it clear, I am not moving on the back of my ex leaving me.
> 
> ...


Ok, then I take back what I said earlier. If you have always wanted to move to a new place and experience a different kind of life, take the plunge as long as you do not regret it later.
I would still advise that you come over in the beginning of year because a lot of people are either away on holiday or in the holiday spirit.
Keep an eye out on the forum for different events and you can join us when you're here!
Good luck!


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

*Options.*

You know what here is what I got to say to you. Sometimes at my work I get to take rubbish from people. Makes me feel miserable and incapable. Guess what I do then. I pull out my Payslip, look at my pay and go 'damn'. Its not a lot but even then Am all happy and I feel better and ready to take more of the rubbish ;-)

So for now I give you the power of the alphabet 'B'. so all you need to register in your mind is Barasti, Beautiful women, Booze and many many more;-)


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

wandabug said:


> giving up a job is not throwing your life away. You are young and single and have one life, live life, try new adventures - it's not hurting anyone. More people regret the things they didn't do than the things they did.


I do see your point but the OP has a good job he likes, is paid well* and has job security. Mine I guess is to not give that up for Dubai. If he wants an adventure, save up some money and take a year out travelling, can build schools in Africa for a charity or spend a season doing barwork in Spain, Thailand or Oz if more hedonistic.

A 9-5 over here, flat in the marina and pissing it up at Barnasty is pointless existance if there are other opportunies out there. Don't mean to be curt but the thread said honest opinions.



* Btw make hay while the sun shines, especially at 25, cause your circumstances/earning potential may dip, not rise, as you get older.


----------



## mercurial100 (Dec 5, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> I do see your point but the OP has a good job he likes, is paid well* and has job security. Mine I guess is to not give that up for Dubai. If he wants an adventure, save up some money and take a year out travelling, can build schools in Africa for a charity or spend a season doing barwork in Spain, Thailand or Oz if more hedonistic.
> 
> A 9-5 over here, flat in the marina and pissing it up at Barnasty is pointless existance if there are other opportunies out there. Don't mean to be curt but the thread said honest opinions.
> 
> ...


And I appreciate your honesty - and your view is a different slant on things - but your opinion is the concern I originially had and (after reading your comments) still have.

I'm not the type of person who would take a year out - I've achieved quite a lot at an early age and I want to progress in life, not take years out, not give up jobs if it's going to backfire etc etc..

Finding the correct job, with the right package, the enjoyment factor and the potential to develop and move upwards would be what I am looking for - it may be a little too idealistic but we'll have to see.

I appreciate your opinion and taking time out to comment, so thanks.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

mercurial100 said:


> Finding the correct job, with the right package, the enjoyment factor and the potential to develop and move upwards would be what I am looking for - it may be a little too idealistic but we'll have to see.


One thing to remember is this region is lacking the efficiency, procedures, methods of practice and general flow of how things go back home. Not to mention specialists brought in just to make up the numbers in meetings and tell the owner that their ideas are great. 

Don't be fooled by the skyscrapers and hotels, a 3rd world country doesn't necessarily mean malnurished children covered in flies. 

A lot of professional people's skill-sets do suffer here and end up not being used let alone progressing. As a result they bank the money and live for drinking, golf, bring up the kids, rugby, whatever. This is fine for middle-aged and onwards at 25 you could be doing you're career more harm than good. Especially if when you return to the UK.

I'm trying not to be negative just paint you a more realistic picture. But now knowing what you said -

Get on Google and list all the potential candidates for employment, I assume this is car dealerships and showrooms? In Dubai these are all franchises owned by a group in a family name eg Al Futtaim own Lexus and Toyota. Use Google, LinkIn, trade magazines etc to find out who the decision makers are, who the managers are and who HR are.

The motor trade here is 100% about contacts, agencies will not have them and secretaries will not put you through. Any advertised positions online will be false. From back in the UK compile your "hitlist" but do not contact anyone, arrive in Dubai and as soon as you land pick up a local sim card and hit your list for as many meetings as possible. 

Be strong, forceful, chatty whatever it takes just to get a meeting. If there is the slightest hint of someone interested make the meeting asap, not keeping meetings here is par for the course so strike while the iron is hot, if someone says Thursday try to get them to change to Tuesday. 

Though not a general rule, Westerners here like to keep meeting short, brief and to the point, people of arabic descent like to talk business over food, Indian managers appear somewhere inbetween. If you are having no luck with a person you've particularly ear marked try to bag just 10 mins (Westerner) or suggest food (Arabic), the meal itself doesn't have to be too expensive or grand the gesture is enough.

After that network further, follow leads, chase feedback and play it by ear. Your biggest obstacles will be inefficiency and the slow pace of life - it's not unheard of for positions to take 1 year to be filled. And nepotism - there have been a lot of lost jobs in Dubai and if I was hiring why shouldn't I give a job to my mate from football, who I know, whose family I know instead of someone that doesn't even live here? 

Seriously, do not waste your time posting CV's and applying for stuff on Bayt and Monster.

Either that or target a UK/Euro based company that either wants to expand here or at least the companies are ran in tandem.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> I do see your point but the OP has a good job he likes, is paid well* and has job security. Mine I guess is to not give that up for Dubai. If he wants an adventure, save up some money and take a year out travelling, can build schools in Africa for a charity or spend a season doing barwork in Spain, Thailand or Oz if more hedonistic.
> 
> A 9-5 over here, flat in the marina and pissing it up at Barnasty is pointless existance if there are other opportunies out there. Don't mean to be curt but the thread said honest opinions.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with Rossi, if you are planning to take a break...Travel around. I know some folks who actually did it. You wont regret. Coming just to UAE for an adventure might after awhile disappoint you...meaning you might get used to it quickly...and bored lol...

I hope you have more in mind than just partying or "rave up" as you Ukers love to say.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

sean21686 said:


> You know what here is what I got to say to you. Sometimes at my work I get to take rubbish from people. Makes me feel miserable and incapable. Guess what I do then. I pull out my Payslip, look at my pay and go 'damn'. Its not a lot but even then Am all happy and I feel better and ready to take more of the rubbish ;-)
> 
> So for now I give you the power of the alphabet 'B'. so all you need to register in your mind is Barasti, Beautiful women, Booze and many many more;-)


... such as Bull****, Bimbos, Brunch, and Barracuda


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bacon, Baloney, Beethoven, Bush, Burp


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

*Power of B*

Yeah you guys are right. I would leave the rest for him to find out ;-)


----------



## mercurial100 (Dec 5, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> One thing to remember is this region is lacking the efficiency, procedures, methods of practice and general flow of how things go back home. Not to mention specialists brought in just to make up the numbers in meetings and tell the owner that their ideas are great.
> 
> Don't be fooled by the skyscrapers and hotels, a 3rd world country doesn't necessarily mean malnurished children covered in flies.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this mate - invaluable.

I'll keep everyone updated here - I think a Holiday/Networking week or two is in order, but as per the advice, it sounds better to leave it til the new year.

Thanks again


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> If someone took me to Barnasty when I was just coming over for trade shows I'd have never relocated here in a million years!
> 
> Also, there are not PLENTY of jobs, trust the folk that have been here more than 10 minutes.
> 
> ...


I guess I should have clarified... there are indeed plenty of jobs (in some sectors), if you look through these sites, youll see a million available jobs, the problem is there are a trillion people applying for a million jobs from what Ive gathered. Seems like the turnover rate in UAE is quite high, as people constantly quit, fired or not sure whats happening (this part I am really unclear about). 

The other thing is there arent plenty of jobs in certain sectors, Ive noticed most of whats out here are construction-based jobs, oil / refinery type stuff and a lot of financial, bank-related jobs (makes me wonder with such a crap economy, why the banks are still hiring more and more people). 

Anyway, Ive only been here a month and could be wrong or misunderstanding the job postings, Ill admit that. I think the scenario Rossi points out is very true, "recruiters drowning in CVs" and as I mentioned before, Ive noticed many recruiters, unless they are from Europe, arent quite sure how to read a CV.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> a lot of financial, bank-related jobs (makes me wonder with such a crap economy, why the banks are still hiring more and more people).


this statement makes no sense.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> if you look through these sites, youll see a million available jobs,


From experience a lot of these jobs are just data harvesting/bait for CV re-writing scams, "boiler room" share option scams, 419 Nigerian scams or are just there to make either the advertising company appear buoyant or to populate the actual website.

2 of my friends have got positions through bayt, so it does work but I can't help feel direct canvassing is a better option. 

And yes transferable skills is a totally alien concept to most employers here, if you were in charge of putting the blue screw caps on bottles before, chances are you won't get a look in for a putting red screw caps on bottles vacancy.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> And yes transferable skills is a totally alien concept to most employers here, if you were in charge of putting the blue screw caps on bottles before, chances are you won't get a look in for a putting red screw caps on bottles vacancy.


Haha, hilarious. Ive actually heard someone use practically the same example before... although they used coca cola caps vs pepsi. Either way, recruiters here are not very sharp unfortunately.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

They used to be until the good ones were sent home and we got stuck with the idiots! Welcome to Dubai!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> They used to be until the good ones were sent home and we got stuck with the idiots! Welcome to Dubai!


Or as Snoop Doggy Dogg would say "Welcome to Dubizzle mah Nizzle!"


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I didn't Dubizzle hired him to promote the site


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

And do not believe that no tax thing.... There are hidden taxes everywhere. 

If you have a secure job, stability and do not have the ability to go back to it most likely, would not give it up to come to dubai unless you get hired for a bucket load of money. Also if you are an active outdoorsy type person, you might not enjoy the place that much. If you like bars, drinking, nightlife, mammoth hotels and shiny best of the best stuff, you might enjoy dubai for 6 months or so. 

But then, I hate the place so I might be a bit bias.


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

*Taxes.*

Well taxes are not present in this part of the world or rather we call it service charges, municipality fees, knowledge fees whose knowledge - if you drive fast you get a speeding ticket and you get to pay a price lesson learned so I gained some knowledge there so pay for it or I paid the fine they got some extra bucks for the picture they took. So I educated them so pay them for taking the trouble to learn. Wierd.

, district cooling charges. Summer is usually very hot . I don't understand why we pay cooling charges then. What are we cooling here?


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Mr Rossi has covered the negatives pretty well and you must consider them. Things aren't very straightforward here.

The positives are the weather, lifestyle and safety. Also you don't get the yobs in the streets and other such nonsense. Without tax you can save a significant amount (yes it can be expensive if you are irresponsible, but the amount you save on tax and petrol/travel will leave you better off almost without exception.

Job security is an issue though, and I'll let go someone who I feel can't perform very quickly and is a self starter. There are a lot of people looking for jobs, and many industries, especially consulting have offices in Dubai but will be travelling all over dealing with clients in AD, Saudi, Qatar etc.

The fact you are so interested tells me that things aren't that great in the UK, so I'm not sure how good your negotiation position will be and a good interviewer will spot that.

The best solution for you would be to see if your company, or other UK companies have offices in the Middle East, and come out for 2 years or something. This way you get your relocation covered and a little more security and peace of mind (although the salary could be a little lower).

Good luck


----------



## x_beans_x (Apr 14, 2010)

mercurial100 said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Just to make it clear, I am not moving on the back of my ex leaving me.
> 
> ...



It's one of those things that you take a risk in doing but that's what life's about! those who try succeed and those who would rather give it a go then never know do to  I'm moved here 5 months ago ages 19 and my other half is 24...he had a good job to but sometimes that's just not enough....got to look forward and think of whether you will be happy doing what your doing now...there's nothing stopping you from going back if it does not work out you have nothing to lose!


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

I moved here when I was 25 and didn't know anyone or have a job, just got bored of UK and moved here after never even visiting Dubai before. Although Dubai is extremely frustrating a lot of the time(awful drivers, Du, any kind of government contact) it is the best decision I have ever made. Within a few weeks I had a great circle of friends, there is so much going on all the time, it is always sunny and people dont have the depressed look 8months of the yeat like at home. Also you get to meet so many different cultures and people from different backgrounds. If you are quite a shy person or like cultural things then I would say it's not the best place to live but if you want to take the plunge then do it. Definitely try and get a job before you get here as recruitment/ estate agents are so unorganised and badly run (unlike most things you get done easily and efficiently at home) it took me 4 months to get a good job and after a year finally got my residency visa. Be prepared for some things to be the best you ahve ever done and somethings (customer service) to be the worst ever and you want to scream but all in all how many days a year can you go for a run on the beach and see a beautiful sunrise/sunset and go on a yacht /out to lush restaurant with amazing friends? 
Ps. there are a lot of hot girls here but be careful as there is also a huge amount of hookers everywhere you go!
Good Luck!


----------

